# NEW BOW!!!!



## ohio_coyote (Jun 20, 2008)

Hey guys my dad knows a guy who is into bow hunting like its is his life

Well anyways he gave us a pse nova bow and a release and the bow had sight quiver and whisker biscuit

and then he gave us an extra harness he had for free!! it all was 70 dollars the bow was like 1 year old and was used


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Congrats! Have you gotten a chance to shoot it yet! It gets addicting!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Congrats on the new bow. All you need to do is get a reel and a couple arrows and start bow fishing. I just got a bow this year and I am so addicted to bowfishing its not even funny. I guess I could go out and get some turkeys this fall.


----------



## ohio_coyote (Jun 20, 2008)

Ya i have shot it like 50 times already haha.. its awesome for some reason though like after 20 shots i would get in my stance and pull back and pull back like 5 inches and i would accidently have my finger on the trigger that arrow still went atleast 30 yards..


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Bows like guns you need to be safe and careful


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Congrats on your new bow. Heres a tip for shooting with a release: Keep your finger behind the trigger until you are aimed at your target and then move your finger on to the trigger and squeeze the trigger.


----------



## ohio_coyote (Jun 20, 2008)

ya thanks snow thats what i was doing but for some reason i just pulled back with my finger on the release.. hoping to get a buck and doe this year i can take as many as i want on my land but i just want a buck and a doe


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

snow123geese said:


> Congrats on your new bow. Heres a tip for shooting with a release: Keep your finger behind the trigger until you are aimed at your target and then move your finger on to the trigger and squeeze the trigger.


Very true! That is the best way to draw a bow!


----------

